# Colorado Springs Near Epic One Shot



## KarinsDad (Nov 5, 2006)

Our group is temporarily disbanding due to conflicts with the holiday season coming up.

So, we decided to start up an 8 to 10 week 20th level game. This game should get into Epic Levels 21 or 22.

We are looking for 2 or 3 players to play on Sunday afternoons starting December 3rd. We typically play from about 12:30 to 6 or so.

After the one shot is finished sometime in February, we'll probably have room in the group for any new players to continue on with our normal campaign if they want to continue on.


Forgot to mention. Although we typically play on Sundays, we are also open to playing on Friday nights or Saturdays.


----------



## Vyshaan (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm moving to the Springs, and can start playing on the 17th (I'm closing on a house the 14th).  I would love a new group... I had an idea for a near epic game I've been looking to run, if that's a possibility too.   

What's the group's normal level?


----------

